# The Very Hungry Caterpillar Nursery Theme



## mrsraggle

For anyone thinking of doing the above theme (like us!) but struggling to buy anything for it, I just found these wall stickers on NEXT that might help!

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/hom...&nxtv=1500&nxti=1&bct=&quot;caterpillar&quot;

I'll keep adding to this thread as and when I find stuff, and would appreciate it if anyone comes across any VHC stuff to let me know!


----------



## lilyd

John Lewis have some nice bits in this range - money boxes, first curl/tooth tin etc.


----------



## mrsraggle

Very Hungry Caterpillar Storysack

https://www.folksy.com/items/72398


----------



## mrsraggle

Taggie Blanket

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Taggy-taggie...QptZUK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA?hash=item2a03394a4b


----------



## mrsraggle

Floor Cushion

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180419206028&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mrsraggle

Moodboard so far:
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/vhcmoodboard2.jpg


----------



## nikkip75

awww thats going to look fab!

i love that book, its one of my little girls favourites:thumbup:

i think ive seen a few bits in boots aswell.


----------



## Nix

I noticed that Blooming Marvellous had lots of VHC things. Not sure if they were mainly clothes though but worth a look xx


----------



## lilyd

Next have just bought out some wall stickers.


----------



## jen21

Hobbycraft had rolls of VHC material last time I was there. I brought a metre and used it to wrap round cheap box canvases to make pictures for our nursery.


----------



## mrsraggle

lilyd said:


> Next have just bought out some wall stickers.

 Thanks - I've got some! :)


----------



## mrsraggle

jen21 said:


> Hobbycraft had rolls of VHC material last time I was there. I brought a metre and used it to wrap round cheap box canvases to make pictures for our nursery.

Thank you - I must make a trip to our nearest x


----------



## kate.m.

https://www.folksy.com/items/174530
this is cute!


----------



## AFC84

Nowt constructive to add I'm afraid, just wanted to say I can't wait to see the finished nursery!


----------



## mrsraggle

AFC84 said:


> Nowt constructive to add I'm afraid, just wanted to say I can't wait to see the finished nursery!

Should be done by the end of February so I'll post pics then!


----------



## AFC84

Oooh nice one, I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## kissikiss

Oh my, what a wonderful idea for a theme!! I loved this book as a kid (I still have it, from my cousins, addressed to me for Christmas, 1976!! )

I've already told my husband we have to get some VHC stuff for our little one!! 

xx :hugs:


----------



## v2007

https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...dise&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_enGB334GB334&sa=N&um=1

https://www.rainbowdesigns.co.uk/products.asp?res=25&restop=0&PRODUCT_SUB_CAT_ID=45

V xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

I LOVE VHC it's amazing and I have toyed with the idea of having a VHC themed nursery, now you've got me thinking even more seriously about it!! 

Gonna keep an eye on this thread and can't wait to see what your finished nursery looks like - will also keep an eye out if I see anything I will post it here! xx


----------



## Butterfly1984

This might help.....................

https://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/Very_Hungry_Caterpillar.html


----------



## Joyzerelly

Yes, Blooming marvellous has a sleeping bag, really cute! Amongst other things.

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.uk/product.aspx?CategoryID=baby&ProductID=25621_25625&language=en-GB

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.uk/SearchList.aspx?term=very+hungry+caterpillar&language=en-GB


----------



## xpinkness87x

we found alot of VHC stuff in our local shops, the sort that sell a bit of everything (like toys, plates, gifts and that sort of thing) They had things like games, knives and folks and most things you could think of. 
Also ELC have some books and things for VHC.

Hope this is helpful x


----------



## mrsraggle

Thanks for all the recent suggestions - really helpful! Phase one has begun and painting happening tomorrow! Should be all done in the next week or so xx


----------



## bunnyg82

mrsraggle said:


> Thanks for all the recent suggestions - really helpful! Phase one has begun and painting happening tomorrow! Should be all done in the next week or so xx

:thumbup: so exciting! I can't wait to see it. You've now got me obsessed on VHC again!! x


----------



## Sarahkka

My mum found fabric from Eric Carle's Brown Bear, Brown Bear book and made this lovely duvet for Simon.
His art translates really well into fabrics, I think.
Also, I have a very cute growth chart that is Eric Carle art - no VHC, but as it's his work, it would still blend nicely with the nursery.
Check out Eric Carle's museum for more ideas:
https://www.carlemuseum.org/Shop
I definitely have this place on my list of places to bring my boy! :)
 



Attached Files:







P1020282.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Butterfly1984

Found this when I was looking for a baby record book
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eric-Carle-Decorative-Prints/dp/0811867242/ref=pd_sim_b_5


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Just letting you know that they have VHC sleepsuits and babygrows in sainsburys now, sleepsuit and hat £7 3 babygrows £6 =] xxxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I can't wait to see it when it's all finished!! :dance:


----------



## mrsraggle

mummy2b17 said:


> Just letting you know that they have VHC sleepsuits and babygrows in sainsburys now, sleepsuit and hat £7 3 babygrows £6 =] xxxx

Oooh lovely thanks!


----------



## MrsMac01

Mrs Raggle - this is such a terrific thread and a brilliant nursery theme. Can't wait to see it all completed! 

Not long to go for you now... must be very exciting!


----------



## isolabella

I don't know if this has been posted but our hobbycraft has VHC fabric in. My OH had never heard of VHC!!!!!! He will be sick of it soon!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Some close up shots of the room for the moment. Once the curtains and bedding is done this week I'll do some full shots of the room :)

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/23831_10150176081500537_750200536_1.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/23831_10150176081505537_750200536_1.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/23831_10150176081515537_750200536_1.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/23831_10150176081535537_750200536_1.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0024.jpg


----------



## toptrump

Awww you tease am dying to see this one :)


----------



## mrsraggle

toptrump said:


> Awww you tease am dying to see this one :)

Heehee!! I know I'm such a tease! Hopefully it will be worth the wait :)


----------



## MrsMac01

Ahhh! You are a tease! The suspense is killing me!!! lol


----------



## Fiore

That is gorgeous!! I'm so jelous! We only have a tiny room for bubz which is part study at the mo :/ i so wish we had more room I would go mad with it all lol xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Clever idea with the fabric panels! They look great!


----------



## mrsraggle

Here are some more photos!

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0233.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0234.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0236.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0237-1.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/shelfwalllow.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0238.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0241.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0243.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0246.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/Bugs%20Nursery/DSC_0248.jpg


----------



## Pretty Sakura

It's gorgeous!!! You did an awesome job!! Love it! :D


----------



## sazza

It looks absolutely fantastic! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow love it


----------



## MrsMac01

How clever you are! You have chosen my FAVOURITE VHC fabric for the curtains and the wall canvas'! It looks fab! All that's left now is a baby to enjoy it. I can't wait until I get to create something as special as this too!

I hope little bug arrives for you soon. All the best for the delivery. Xx.


----------



## StarLightxx

Your nursery looks amazing!! Not sure if you already know, but we popped into asda the other night and they have VHC baby vest with bib - adorable and £6 we just had to have one :)


----------



## mrsraggle

StarLightxx said:


> Your nursery looks amazing!! Not sure if you already know, but we popped into asda the other night and they have VHC baby vest with bib - adorable and £6 we just had to have one :)

Thanks - I've got one! :flower:


----------



## Kitten

Thought you ladies might appreciate this link:

https://www.bespokebabyroom.co.uk/ourshop/cat_268040-The-Very-Hungry-Caterpillar.html


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG! I want to do the same! It was either this or Winnie the Pooh, but I like this much better!


----------



## mrsraggle

Ozzieshunni said:


> OMG! I want to do the same! It was either this or Winnie the Pooh, but I like this much better!

Ellie loves it! She is constantly reaching out for the wall stickers and the curtains - the bright colours really stimulate her. But at nighttime with the green lampshade it glows a lovely calming colour and she sleeps well!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I have to say i love this! i read it way back in april, and since then silently followed you having your baby girl and parenting, but i still just love looking at the nursery, its great hun x


----------



## Sarahkka

Mrs. Raggle, my mum is making VHC/Eric Carle quilts and wall hangings for my boys for xmas from some kits and various fabric pieces. I'll try to remember to post them all in Jan for you! :)


----------



## jessica716

this is lovely!! xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Sarahkka said:


> Mrs. Raggle, my mum is making VHC/Eric Carle quilts and wall hangings for my boys for xmas from some kits and various fabric pieces. I'll try to remember to post them all in Jan for you! :)

Oooh I'd love to see them!


----------



## Miss Broody

Just found this thread via google! Is anyone making one currently or looked into it?

Obviously i am too early too start yet but pretty sure this is the theme we are going to go for! 

exciting!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

We are also doing VHC theme. For anyone in the US - pottery barn kids has VHC things right now too. We have the crib set to use after baby outgrows the bassinet. https://www.potterybarnkids.com/sea...-_-GlobalNav-_-Button&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


----------



## Miss Broody

Yes i have seen this Sigh - i wish i was in the US! I did wonder whether my aunt who is an air stewardess could pick some up for me in the states.

You can get it off the website shipped to here, its actually 50% off shipping right now so i could get a couple of bits perhaps...


----------



## pink23

I have done a few paintings and a cot tidy. I have ordered a quilt cover so i can size down to cot quilt cover and then do some other things.
I plan on buying a cheap clock to update, do some more pictures. cover a lamp shade and do some wall art with sticky foam.xx


----------



## chloe11

its all amzing! its looking fab hun! 

i love the hungry caterpillar! we have a few bits and bobs from it! 

xxxxxxxxxx

keep the amazing work up!


----------



## miel

i got for my son all the bedding for him from San Francisco ( we just move from there ! to St albans uk :) in my suitcase !
we got the quilt and sheets and i made his pillow with his name on it ...he love it ! also it is very high quality ...
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/eric-carl-sheeting-boys/?pkey=cbedding-sale
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...CTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules-_-

since he is two he is now sleeping on a twin bed so got him the quilt for twin bed:)

we got him as well the wall sitckers from amazon just put them on this morning and they are also very good quality Decals .:)


----------

